# Apprehensive



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi there,  I have just had my laparascopy and been cleared out of all the endo and cysts.  Got my apt at cardiff Heath on the 21 Dec 11.
Had all the tests done already and froze at top of the list so this is probably going to be it, and I'm petrified.  Makes me feel sick everytime i think about it.  
I would be really grateful for some dos and don'ts.  I have just ordered a zita west book to study but im really feeling like an emotional wreck at the mo.
I've not even thought about if it works 
Im off caffeine and alcohol and really trying to eat cereal for breakfast or an organic boiled egg.  Because my diet is extremely poor. (hardly and fruit and veg) but trying to make a contious effort.
I would be really grateful for some advice. xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi wales06, for my treatment I drank 2ltrs of water daily, 1 pint of full organic milk, took pregnacare conception, and cereal or boiled egg in the morning then a sandwich and yoghurt for lunch and then chicken with veg at tea time then snacked on fruit in between, then while stimming was advised to eat a handful of brazil nuts and drink either a glass of pomegranate juice or pineapple as they are supposed to help the womb lining and implatation of the embryo, I'm sure someone will come along with more advice and good luck with your treatment.


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Sammy  and Congratulations, im sure it will fly by after xmas you must be sooo excited. xxx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Wales06,
Have you seen the IVFWales cyclers board:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=275149.0
Most people posting there have been through at least one cycle and know ivfwales and the team inside out - post there and you'll get more replies - they're a fab bunch!
DAizymay


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks daizymay xx


----------

